# hochqualitative und kleine Animierte Gifs erstellen



## xgo (2. Juni 2004)

Halli hallo
ich bräucht ein link wo ich die am best optimierten und hochqualitative gif's erstellen kann
auf dieser Tutorial page gab es kein tutorial
ich hab flash Mx probiert aber die animierten gif's sind qualitativ nicht so gut wie dies hier, oder werden zu gross, meine fragen sind z.b. wieviele frames sollen am besten gif's sein und wieviel fps wenn ich flash dazu benütze?
ich benütz fireworx hab PS bei einem freund bei dem ich so ein gif probieren könnte, wie sind genau die einstellungen zum exportieren von so ein gif.
alle links sind willkommen
thnx alot
xgo;-)

Beispiel wie es sein sollte:
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Juni 2004)

Hi,
also mit Fireworks kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, um nicht zu sagen gar nicht.
Also bei Photoshop wird ein programm Namens Imageready mitgeliefert welches für Bilder fürs Internet gemacht wurde, dort kann man auch gifs animieren.
Beim Abspeichrn der gif´s kann man sich in einem Vorschaufenster anzeigen lassen wie die Datei dann endgültig rauskommt, spiel einfach mal mit den Einstellungen rum!
Was die Frame anzahl betrifft hängt das nun davon ab was du in dem Gif darstellen möchtest, bei flüßigen Bewegungen sind so 10 - 12 notwendig, hab ich zumindest mal gelessen .
Also wenn diese in Flash zu groß werden liegt das wohl eher an deiner Arbeitsweise (Viele Einzelbilder =große Datenmenge, am besten die Bilder auch in Flash in 100% positionieren).
Aber warum speicherst du die Datei nicht als swf ab?

Hier noch ein paar Links mit Fireworks Tuts zum Thema gifs:
- Animierte CD 
- Gif Animation in Fireworks
- Einführung in Macromedia Fireworks MX 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen ansonsten einfach nochmal melden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## xgo (4. Juni 2004)

*danke*

danke fürn Tipp
ich weiss die Frage war etwas leicht da hier viele profis unterwegs sind
und für deine Zeit danke ich nochmals
mfg
xgo


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Juni 2004)

Ich sag nur „User helfen User“. Dafür gibts ja dieses Forum, und nur so am Rande auch die Profis haben manchmal (ich eingeschloßen) Fragen die sie eigentlich wissen sollten, aber man vergisst mit der zeit auch vieles wieder oder ist sich einfach nicht mehr sicher.

MFG


----------

